# Detailingworld™ Review - Nanolex Drying Towel



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*DW Review - Nanolex Drying Towel*

1st up I would like to say thanks to Florian at Nanolex for sending me one of the new Nanolex Drying towels to try, for more information on the Nanolex brand please have a look here: http://www.nanolex-shop.co.uk/

Soooo Drying towels, we all have our favorites and they come in all different shapes and colours and most of them made of microfibre, a decent drying towel is really critical to allowing us to dry our cars whilst imparting the least amount of marring on the paint as possible.

There has been an influx recently of some new style microfibre towels which have arrived to replace our plush microfibre towels, these are known as twisted mircrofibre products and are alot thinner in construction to a plush mircofibre but still have the same water retention powers whilst still drying the car safely.

I have got to say I was a bit sceptical to start off with and didn't really want to let go of my 'plush' microfibre towels so lets see if I can be persuaded otherwise :thumb:

*The Product:*

The Towel arrived in a rather posh Nanolex branded box which made it look like a really premium product.

On initial inspection the towel felt like it was a quality bit of kit, all the seams were well made and it really felt super soft.



Colour wise straight out the box it looked grey in colour with a nice soft black hem around the edge, its also pretty big as you will see later.

*Nanolex Say:*

*Nanolex Microfiber Drying Towel

The New Nanolex Microfiber Drying Towel has been specially designed to allow the safe and efficient drying of a vehicle.

The Open Looped Double Sided Towel: Measuring 90 cm x 60 cm with a fiber weight of 550 gsm offers a high level of water absorption.

The Microfiber Drying Towel comes in its own presentation box.*

So nice concise and to the point with the description.

*The Method:*

Was let down with this weekends car to work on and as it was a nice morning thought I would give the old X Trail a bit of a wash, in all honesty it wasn't too bad just needed a freshen up.



So the car was given the obligatory snow foam prewash followed by a 2 bucket wash to get it looking clean again...



But obviously the car was wet after rinsing, so as this was a quick wash I needed something effective to dry it off so up step the Nanolex Drying Towel :thumb:

As I alluded to earlier you can see that its a big old towel which covers most of my bonnet.



The towel was 1st layed on the bonnet then left for a few seconds to see how it faired, it was then peeled back to reveal a really dry surface which suprised me.

The towel was then taken a one end and dragged across the bonnet with no pressure applied a couple of times leaving a really dry finish.

The towel was smooth as a babies bum and actually glided over the paint with no dragging or slowing down, you could barely feel any resistance at all.



Obviously this method is harder on vertical panels so draping the towel over my hand and allowing it to in effect drop over the panel with no pressure yet again revealed and clean dry finish.

It also worked really well on the glass as well.



As mentioned before I will say that this towel is massive but I still wanted to give it a try on the lower parts of the car and the wheels but obviously I didnt want it dragging on the floor so the towel was folded into 4 then used to dry the wheels and the side skirts etc which worked really well.



I will say that by the end of the drying stage the towel was starting to feel a bit heavy but no more than a normal 'plush' style towel and its also notable that the damper the towel got the better it seemed to dry so I would suggest giving the towel and quick spritz of water before use.

As you an also see the colour looks almost purple which is a bit different to how it looked in the box.

*Price:*

£20 and is available from here: http://www.nanolex-shop.co.uk/nanolex-microfiber-drying-towel-218-p.asp

Value wise this sits at the top of the market and is in all honesty alot to pay for a towel but it really is a quality bit of kit you are buying and I would expect it to out last most 'cheaper' towels by a long way so long term you could offset the initial out lay by its longevity and to add to that if it lessens wash marring then it might well be invluable.

*Would I use it again?:*

Why yes I would, this is staying in my bag (after I have washed it) and will be getting alot of use.

*Conclusion:*

So if you are in the market for a new drying towel and are tempted to try one of these new fangled 'twisted' microfibre towels to replace your old 'plush' style drying towel then this is one to consider.

Yes it is priced at the top of the bracket in towel terms but it really is a great bit of kit and well worth the out lay considering the towel real estate you are buying.

the only careat i would add is that in future I would couple this with a smaller 'alloy wheel' type drying towel for the wheels and side skirts etc as it was a bit unwieldy to be used in those areas, other than that this ticks alot of boxes.



I know I am not the best at colours but it is purple isn't it? :lol:

*Thanks for reading :wave:*

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

